# Cases for new Fire HD 8" 2016?



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I didnt see anything on cases for Fires in the Accessories section. Has anyone investigated if the Fire 8" 2015 cases will fit the 8" to be released Sept. 21?

I dont want to pay $30 for the Amazon one and saw there were a few nice ones for the 2015 one. I worry that port holes wont match up.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

They won't. I originally ordered the amazon case and then cancelled it, just wait a little bit all the companies that made the 2015 case will come out with one for the new model, I always get a Fintie case, good quality and always around $10


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Scarpad said:


> They won't. I originally ordered the amazon case and then cancelled it, just wait a little bit all the companies that made the 2015 case will come out with one for the new model, I always get a Fintie case, good quality and always around $10


Thanks. When I became committed to ordering, I went thru all the customer questions on the Amazon page and that's what it said.

But I did order the new 8" Fire HD! I can wait on a case, esp since I'll take advantage of the Prime membership and still get free shipping in the future. I like the neoprene sleeve I have for my Voyager and might just pick up one of those in the meantime.

P.S. I like the "Tree of Love" Fintie case.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just looked, typed in 2016 Kindle fire HD 8 cases and a few came up.  It seems as only 2 models are available, in different finishes.  A couple of days ago I did not see any.  I think I shall wait a bit and see what else hits the market.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

good Idea to wait $30 is alot for a case


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Scarpad said:


> good Idea to wait $30 is alot for a case


Yes, those are both Amazon cases, one is for kids I think. They are the only ones I've found ready for the 2016 so far.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

when I did my quick Amazon search the ones I saw were by MOKO at $9 to 15,and a Fintie Folio Case  at about 13,


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

jkingrph said:


> when I did my quick Amazon search the ones I saw were by MOKO at $9 to 15,and a Fintie Folio Case at about 13,


Everyone for Moko specifically said it was only for the 2015 model. Do you have a link?


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Everyone for Moko specifically said it was only for the 2015 model. Do you have a link?


https://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Case-All-New-Amazon-Generation/dp/B01LC63RQ4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1474041120&sr=8-2&keywords=2016+amazon+kindle+hd+8+case

Here is a link for an IVSO case It popped up this morning, I saw it two days ago, but not yesterday??

https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Kindle-IVSO-All-New-Case-/dp/B01ET1BOPK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474041120&sr=8-1&keywords=2016+amazon+kindle+hd+8+case


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

jkingrph said:


> https://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Case-All-New-Amazon-Generation/dp/B01LC63RQ4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1474041120&sr=8-2&keywords=2016+amazon+kindle+hd+8+case
> 
> Here is a link for an IVSO case It popped up this morning, I saw it two days ago, but not yesterday??
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Kindle-IVSO-All-New-Case-/dp/B01ET1BOPK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474041120&sr=8-1&keywords=2016+amazon+kindle+hd+8+case


Thanks so much! A little bummed that I cant get it same day as Fire...I'm getting on a plane the next day and it would be nice to have it.

Seems like a good buy, maybe they'll release it in more colors soon.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thanks so much! A little bummed that I cant get it same day as Fire...I'm getting on a plane the next day and it would be nice to have it.
> 
> Seems like a good buy, maybe they'll release it in more colors soon.


I think if you look a little more you will find several colors and patterns available. I think in the amazon search field I entered 2015 Amazon Kindle HD 8 cases, or some variation, and found quite a few.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

what I ordered ships by 10/11

https://www.amazon.com/Fintie-SmartShell-Generation-Lightweight-Standing/dp/B01M0QEGLN/ref=pd_rhf_yast_s_cp_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MERVNAV8FFDG3Y5BEEHM

I like Fintie cases they are inexpensive but good quality usually buy them for all my devices. I like the smartshell over the folio case


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

My Fintie "Tree of Love" case came today, the same day as my Fire! It was scheduled between 9/26 & 9/30 so I was pretty surprised it arrived today too...nice! (It shipped from Fintie, not from Amazon) It's a nice case, still checking it out.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

After a couple of weeks, I love the Finitie "Tree of Love" Folio case. It suits my needs perfectly and is the size of the paperbacks I used to carry everywhere, except thinner. Nice feel, easy to remove or insert Fire, converts to easel for easy hands-free reading. It's hard to beat for $8.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M0QAI2F/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I see other people occasionally with mini iPads, etc and although they may be thinner, I just can't run around with this sort of device unprotected.... Too slippery, too easy to drop. So I have to have a case no matter which mini tablet I got. I only use my Fire (or Kindle) without a case at home, safely seated on the couch or in bed.

Btw I love streaming video on the Fire in bed at nite, enjoying free trials for Prime video & Showtime.


----------



## Readirect (May 9, 2016)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I didnt see anything on cases for Fires in the Accessories section. Has anyone investigated if the Fire 8" 2015 cases will fit the 8" to be released Sept. 21?


FWIW, there are now a bunch of cases for the 2016 model. I've a Finite Keyboard case that works great. Best case I've ever had for a device.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

I just bought an "All-New Fire HD 8" (2016 6th Gen). 
I picked up a Fintie Folio case for it. While it is nice I would prefer one that would stand up in portrait mode like this one I had for my old Fire.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009RH9HDS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1

It doesn't appear that Marware make one for the newest Fire. Anyone else find a portrait case that they like?


----------

